# Did a boost leak test on a 2.7t



## xmaciek82x (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm trying to help a family member out with his 2002 audi allroad. For the last week or so he started loosing power. We did a boost leak test and somewhere in the back of the engine there is a leak. I am not familiar with German cars at all so this is all new to me.
The hissing comes from only one side of the engine, passanger side. I can not pin point the location of the leak. No matter where I put my arm, I don't feel any wind. Any idea where or what I should be looking for? Is there an online repair manual I can checkout? Any help would be great.


----------

